# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Crusher dust for concrete

## rickr

Hi, Would like to know if there any problems using crusher dust for my concrete instead of sand and gravel, the crusher dust has a fair bit of powder so it mixes ok but i'm want to use it for footings for raised floor of ganny flat, was going to use mix of 4:1 have used it for chooks pens etc and seems alright but don't know how strong it is to use for house footings. thanks Rick

----------


## Bloss

> Hi, Would like to know if there any problems using crusher dust for my concrete instead of sand and gravel, the crusher dust has a fair bit of powder so it mixes ok but i'm want to use it for footings for raised floor of ganny flat, was going to use mix of 4:1 have used it for chooks pens etc and seems alright but don't know how strong it is to use for house footings. thanks Rick

  Can'y use it to replace aggregate in building structural work - such as house footings or the floor. It changes the way the mix comes together and its moisture content can vary widely. Be OK for the chook pens.

----------

